# Wieners at VapeCon 2017



## Rooigevaar (24/7/17)

Here we will post all our VapeCon 2017 plans!





Every juice in our selection will be available for tasting on the day. Disposable drip tips will be provided for the devices or you can just drip from the bottles available if you want to. 



We will be giving away 60 x 50ml Rainbow Monster AND 60 x T-Shirts from _*11h00*_ 

We will also be randomly giving away some more T-Shirts and Caps during the day.

Then the following Vendors will have *100ml* bottles of our range on special for the day while stocks last at *R290*

*Juicy Joes* will have Good Boy

*V Corp Vaping* will have Jelly Monster

*The Vape Industry* will have Rainbow Monster

*Vape Club* will have Panama

Be sure to check out these vendors for any other specials they may have on the day...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/7/17)

Looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon @Rooigevaar !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (10/8/17)

Hi @Rooigevaar - my objective is to find you - as previously discussed - and find your stall and pick up a 1 x Bottle of Oak Aged Good Boy - 30ml - 0mg - 70/30 - and 1 x Bottle of Panama - 30ml - 0mg - 70/30    

Best Regards and looking forward to your soonest comments.

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Rooigevaar - my objective is to find you - as previously discussed - and find your stall and pick up a 1 x Bottle of Oak Aged Good Boy - 30ml - 0mg - 70/30 - and 1 x Bottle of Panama - 30ml - 0mg - 70/30
> 
> Best Regards and looking forward to your soonest comments.
> 
> Best Regards - Max



Don't worry @Max - we will be publishing the floorplan soon 
You will find the Wieners!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (10/8/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Rooigevaar - my objective is to find you - as previously discussed - and find your stall and pick up a 1 x Bottle of Oak Aged Good Boy - 30ml - 0mg - 70/30 - and 1 x Bottle of Panama - 30ml - 0mg - 70/30
> 
> Best Regards and looking forward to your soonest comments.
> 
> Best Regards - Max


Thank you for the enthusiasm @Max Looking forward to seeing you there!! We wont be selling on the day but you are sure to find what you need from our exelent vendors on the day. Keep your eye on this thread as we will be letting you know where to get Wiener on the day! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (10/8/17)

Hi @Rooigevaar - Ek skeem ek get 'n swaart T Shirt ook nodig XXL vir die Event   

Thank You and see you soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/8/17)

OP updated with the following:

Every juice in our selection will be available for tasting on the day. Disposable drip tips will be provided for the devices or you can just drip from the bottles available if you want to. 



We will be giving away 60 x 50ml Rainbow Monster AND 60 x T-Shirts from *11h00 *

We will also be randomly giving away some more T-Shirts and Caps during the day.

Then the following Vendors will have *100ml* bottles of our range on special for the day while stocks last at *R290*

*Juicy Joes* will have Good Boy

*V Corp Vaping* will have Jelly Monster

*The Vape Industry* will have Rainbow Monster

*Vape Club* will have Panama

Be sure to check out these vendors for any other specials they may have on the day...

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

Thanks @Rooigevaar 
This is very useful

Panama... Panama.... here comes Panama.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (17/8/17)

Hi @Rooigevaar - will that be Oak Aged Good Boy at Juicy Joes ... ???


----------



## Rooigevaar (17/8/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Rooigevaar - will that be Oak Aged Good Boy at Juicy Joes ... ???



I know they have some 0mg and 6mg. But I am not sure that they will have it there on the day.


----------



## Max (17/8/17)

Thank You for your excellent support @Rooigevaar and I certainly hope that @ShaneW will have 0mg at the event.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/8/17)

@Halfdaft Customs you can see here where to get Panama on special at VapeCon.


----------



## Rooigevaar (23/8/17)

Almost time for VapeCon!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/8/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> View attachment 105267
> 
> Almost time for VapeCon!!!!




Awesome air.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/8/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> View attachment 105267
> 
> Almost time for VapeCon!!!!



Oh that dog is just awesome @Rooigevaar 

Look what we have for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (23/8/17)

Check the dog's ears - Goooooodboy - @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/8/17)

Silver said:


> Oh that dog is just awesome @Rooigevaar
> 
> Look what we have for you




I am looking so forward to seeing the admin team again!!!! Now time to hit the road!!!

See you all at VapeCon!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/17)

Safe travels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (24/8/17)

Drive Safe @Rooigevaar - the roads are Frikken hectic - I'm leaving sparrow tmrw mrng.


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/8/17)

@Rooigevaar with all the laaitjies which will be Q'in up at your store at 11h00 for free rainbow monster - please keep a couple aside for us "older" folk... By older, I mean 40 plus - my days of Q'ng are long gone! LOL

See you tomorrow!! I hope you will be sporting your awesome hoodie!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/8/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> @Rooigevaar with all the laaitjies which will be Q'in up at your store at 11h00 for free rainbow monster - please keep a couple aside for us "older" folk... By older, I mean 40 plus - my days of Q'ng are long gone! LOL
> 
> See you tomorrow!! I hope you will be sporting your awesome hoodie!!



Kept one for you!!! But we must have missed each other, also had my hoodie on for as long as I could!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (28/8/17)

A great big thank you to all who visited our stand at VapeCon 2017. We had an awesome time and met so many great vapers that our heads are still spinning!

A special thank you must go to @Silver and his great admin team for the hard work that went into this event. You guys are legends and deserve a round of applause!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/8/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Kept one for you!!! But we must have missed each other, also had my hoodie on for as long as I could!!!



It was a bit hectic - each time a came past there was a Q - next time!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/8/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> A great big thank you to all who visited our stand at VapeCon 2017. We had an awesome time and met so many great vapers that our heads are still spinning!
> 
> A special thank you must go to @Silver and his great admin team for the hard work that went into this event. You guys are legends and deserve a round of applause!



Thank you @Rooigevaar - it was a great pleasure. We did indeed put in a lot of work for this but it was very well worth all the effort - i think the final outcome was enjoyed by all. Including all of us in the Admin & Mod team.

Thanks for your efforts and for coming up from KZN. And for always being such a great supporter and ambassador. We are very thankful for that! 

Wiener rocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/8/17)

Was awesome to see you @Rooigevaar !

My wife loves her shirt by the way, she keeps on telling everyone that she met THE Mr Wiener and all she got was a shirt, but no wiener

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

